# 2015 Tortoise Forum Calendar Contest!!!



## Josh (Sep 4, 2014)

It is time for our sixth Annual Tortoise Forum Calendar Photo Contest and the 2015 Edition of our much sought after Tortoise Forum Calendar! For those who are not familiar with this annual tradition, toward the end of the year we hold a contest where all members are encouraged to submit their best tortoise photo. Then we all vote for our favorites, which are then published in a Tortoise Forum Calendar.

A $100 gift card will be awarded to the #1 vote-getter courtesy of TortoiseSupply.com! Thank you @TylerStewart and Tortoise Supply!




You must have been a member from BEFORE Aug 1, 2014 to enter this contest.

Please, only ONE entry per household.

Entries should be submitted until Tuesday, Sept 30 @ 11:59PM PST after which the voting will begin. Photos will be displayed on October 1, 2014 until the 5th of October for you to be sure your entry is showing. Participants use this time to ensure their photo is a valid entry in the contest. *Voting will run from Monday, October 6 through Friday, October 24th.*

The 12 photos with the most votes will be printed in the 2015 Tortoise Forum Calendar along with a collage of ALL of this year's entries. If there is a tie for the 12th position, we will hold a tie-breaker contest.

- Your photo must be of a living tortoise, any species will do.

- You must be the sole owner of the photo you submit. Do not submit a photo that belongs to someone else.

- Only one submission per member. *Choose your photo carefully - you may not change it once it's submitted.*

- Photo placement in the calendar will be prioritized according to how many votes each photo gets (ex. the top voted photo gets first choice on which month they want their photo with). There is NO guarantee however, that you will end up with the month of your choice.

-*The photo original must be at least 5 megapixels,* so that it can be printed at an 8.5"x11" size. Your photo will be thrown out if it does not meet this requirement. (To find megapixels, multiply the length of your image, in pixels, by the height. ex. an 2592 x 1936 pixel image is roughly 5 megapixels.) This is important because small digital photos cannot be blown up and still look nice.

- No photoshopping is allowed.

-No photo that has been used in other contests may be entered.

- All photos must be submitted by Tuesday, Sept 30, 2014 @ 11:59PM PST.

We will not be publishing the submitted photos until the submission date has passed. Then you will have five days (October 1-5) to make sure your photo is showing on a special pre-voting thread we will make. Voting will begin on October 6, 2014.


To enter, email your 5 megapixel (or larger) photo to:

[email protected]

Please use the following format when submitting your photo:

Subject: 2015 Calendar Contest
Tortoise Name: [Your Tort's Name Here]
Tortoise Species: [Your Tort's Species Here]
Taken by: [Your Name Here - be sure you use your TFO ID and then your real name, if you wish]
[Your Photo Here]

*Be sure the entry is the correct 5 megapixel or larger size.*

Thanks for your participation and enthusiasm in continuing this great tradition! May the best photos win!

UPDATE: voting extended until Oct. 24 and a $100 gift certificate will be awarded to the #1 vote-getter!


----------



## wellington (Sep 4, 2014)

Bumping this.


----------



## yllitleinad (Sep 4, 2014)

Can both my torts be in one picture? Both red footers. Male and female. If one became a star it would hurt the others feelings  divorces happen that way. Lol


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 5, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## wellington (Sep 13, 2014)

I hope everyone is working on getting those perfect shots for calendar.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Sep 13, 2014)

Last year it was ask if Turtle pictures could be entered. I don't remember the answer, can they?


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 15, 2014)

I know what my answer would be and I believe I know what the vote was last year, but I have asked for a current vote on the question and will be getting back to you on that.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 15, 2014)

Directly from the boss man's fingers... turtles ARE allowed.


----------



## Tyanna (Sep 18, 2014)

These calendars will be available for purchase, too, right?


----------



## tortadise (Sep 18, 2014)

Tyanna said:


> These calendars will be available for purchase, too, right?


Yes they will be.


----------



## tortadise (Sep 18, 2014)

I better get to be snapping some photos. So many choices though. Hmmm which shelled friend gets the winning submission picture over here?


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm not a good picture taker, but I'll give it a shot anyway.


----------



## tortadise (Sep 18, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> I'm not a good picture taker, but I'll give it a shot anyway.


Yours always come out great Yvonne.


----------



## Tyanna (Sep 18, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> I'm not a good picture taker, but I'll give it a shot anyway.



No worries, Yvonne. I don't take good photos either! Still worth a shot.  Plus, it's fun!


----------



## CourtneyG (Sep 18, 2014)

Ugghhhh I have 2 that I really like, need to chose the better of the two then.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 18, 2014)

CourtneyG said:


> Ugghhhh I have 2 that I really like, need to chose the better of the two then.



I do few pictures and hardly any come out at all well, but I always seem to have two I like equally and have this problem each year.  I also obviously never pick the right one either, because mine is never one of the chosen.


----------



## Josh (Sep 22, 2014)

Be sure to get your photos in ASAP!!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Sep 26, 2014)

I have till the 30th! :-D

We are moving into our new house tomorrow. I plan to take my tort photo in the new yard...I'll be submitting it right before the deadline! ;-)


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 26, 2014)

Team Gomberg said:


> I have till the 30th! :-D
> 
> We are moving into our new house tomorrow. I plan to take my tort photo in the new yard...I'll be submitting it right before the deadline! ;-)



Sounds like a plan and a great future way to recall this special day.


----------



## Michael Twohy (Sep 27, 2014)

no! i cant enter  i joined on august 7th


----------



## Blakem (Sep 27, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> I'm not a good picture taker, but I'll give it a shot anyway.



Hey, you were the first human placed in the calendar, along with your tortoise! That's some great picture taking credit, if I say so myself.


———-------------------------
(This is my signature)
Here's some great plant identification websites I use. 

http://www.tlady.clara.net/TortGuide/diet.htm#plantlist

http://africantortoise.com/edible_landscaping.htm

http://m.thetortoisetable.org.uk/m/plants_19.asp


----------



## bouaboua (Sep 27, 2014)

Cool...............


----------



## mike taylor (Sep 27, 2014)

Does a cell phone take 5 megapixels pictures?


----------



## Pokeymeg (Sep 27, 2014)

WOW, calendar time already?? This year is flying by!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Sep 28, 2014)

mike taylor said:


> Does a cell phone take 5 megapixels pictures?


I think if you go to the edit your picture screen it will tell you.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Sep 28, 2014)

mike taylor said:


> Does a cell phone take 5 megapixels pictures?


Depends on phone, the iPhone is 8 I think...


----------



## pam (Sep 29, 2014)

Cant wait to see all the great pictures


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Sep 30, 2014)

It wasn't until after I'd taken several pictures that I found out that the largest picture size my camera does is 3000 by 4000 pixels. So I'm afraid I'll be posting more pictures in the media section.


----------



## Tyanna (Sep 30, 2014)

Today's the last day, woo! Can't wait to see everyone's awesome photos!


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 30, 2014)

Aunt Caffy said:


> It wasn't until after I'd taken several pictures that I found out that the largest picture size my camera does is 3000 by 4000 pixels. So I'm afraid I'll be posting more pictures in the media section.



Well darn.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 30, 2014)

Tyanna said:


> Today's the last day, woo! Can't wait to see everyone's awesome photos!



Thanks for the reminder. For some reason I had it in my head tomorrow (Wed) was the last day.


----------



## Yourlocalpoet (Sep 30, 2014)

Aunt Caffy said:


> It wasn't until after I'd taken several pictures that I found out that the largest picture size my camera does is 3000 by 4000 pixels. So I'm afraid I'll be posting more pictures in the media section.



That is perfectly adequate! 
You multiply image pixel height by width, then divide by one million.

3000 pixels x 4000 pixels = 12000, 000 pixels
12000,000 / 1000,000 = 12 mega pixels



Sent from my iPhone using Tortoise Forum


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Sep 30, 2014)

Yourlocalpoet said:


> That is perfectly adequate!
> You multiply image pixel height by width, then divide by one million.
> 
> 3000 pixels x 4000 pixels = 12000, 000 pixels
> ...


Thanks. I don't know why, but I kept confusing megapixels with megabytes. I was so worried because all my pictures were under 5 MB. I submitted one. It was so hard choosing. My little Rowan is so photogenic.


----------



## Josh (Sep 30, 2014)

Don't forget today is the last day to enter!! You have a little less than 10 hours left!!


----------



## Yourlocalpoet (Sep 30, 2014)

I have submitted a photo this year, I didn't get any acknowledgment though. - wasn't expecting a thank you note or anything, just wondered if it had been received 


Sent from my iPhone using Tortoise Forum


----------



## Josh (Sep 30, 2014)

According to the rules, confirmation will be posted tomorrow.


----------



## Yourlocalpoet (Sep 30, 2014)

Josh said:


> According to the rules, confirmation will be posted tomorrow.



Okay. Thanks Josh.


Sent from my iPhone using Tortoise Forum


----------



## mushmouth26 (Sep 30, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing all the great submissions this year.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Sep 30, 2014)

Josh said:


> According to the rules, confirmation will be posted tomorrow.


Yeah…gosh…. ; )


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 30, 2014)

mushmouth26 said:


> Looking forward to seeing all the great submissions this year.



Me too! There are always such great ones entered.


----------



## Josh (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm already seeing more submissions this afternoon. I hope we get 20-30 more in the next 7 hours! Share this page on Facebook, tell all your TFO friends!


----------



## jeffjeff (Oct 1, 2014)

can't believe i missed this .


----------



## Tyanna (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm beyond excited to see all the photos soon!


----------



## mushmouth26 (Oct 1, 2014)

jeffjeff said:


> can't believe i missed this .


Quick submit now and maybe it will magically be added..


----------



## CourtneyG (Oct 1, 2014)

When will the photos be up today?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Oct 1, 2014)

jeffjeff said:


> can't believe i missed this .


I'm impressed I got it together and sent one in!!!!


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 1, 2014)

CourtneyG said:


> When will the photos be up today?



Josh should be posting a thread some time today.


----------

